# Croydon riots and looting



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

According to the Merlin Emmanuel (nephew of Smiley Culture):



> ts all kicking off in Croydon! They have disabled the Internet and mobile networks but we will try and keep you updated.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

confirmed..

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/news/localnews/9183466.LIVE__Riot_fallout_hits_Croydon/

West Croydon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Bums, I thought I could hear more sirens than usual.
I hope they have closed JD sports and Greggs.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

People locked in west croydon station according to Twitter


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

I bet they wish they had gone to poshy posh East Croydon.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## moochedit (Aug 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> According to the Merlin Emmanuel (nephew of Smiley Culture):



it says there are riots in Birmingham as well on that link ?

(edit- yes. theres a thread on brum now)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Kids are apparently trying to steal cars as they drive past the sumner road / london road route.

Crazy, I was just there yesterday.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Streets around west croydon are in lockdown. Full on riot police. Trams stopped buses stopped west croydon station closed.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

Twitter got a picture of some lads who've looted some big bags of rice, they didn't do so well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Just said on the BBC that they shut the whole of Croydon down around 3pm or something.
Wowzers, I was off to sainsburys (by west croydon) but my daughter said she wanted to go in the other direction so we went to Addiscombe village Co-op instead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

They are looting Argos now.
Thank god Primark is in the currently protected area.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

Argos got looted and some jewellers

I think you made a good choice there!


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess it'd be too much to hope that Lunar House is both empty of staff and dazzlingly ablaze.
And that someone's designed a pretty replacement?


----------



## likesfish (Aug 8, 2011)

IKEA's apparently guarded by ex Gurkha's so can expect any looting attempt there to be over very very quickly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

likesfish said:


> IKEA's apparently guarded by ex Gurkha's so can expect any looting attempt there to be over very very quickly



Damn!  Hope no looters know that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Argos got looted and some jewellers
> 
> I think you made a good choice there!


Oh I didn't mean I was looting argos. I meant "they" are looting argos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I didn't mean I was looting argos. I meant "they" are looting argos.



Yeah right


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

likesfish said:


> IKEA's apparently guarded by ex Gurkha's so can expect any looting attempt there to be over very very quickly


I don't know how easy it'd be to loot Ikea... mostof that shit's pretty hefty. You're gonna need a big trolley, and then you'll probably have to go back 3 hours later because there are screws missing. It's just going to be a royal pain the arse!


----------



## likesfish (Aug 8, 2011)

perplexis said:


> I don't know how easy it'd be to loot Ikea... mostof that shit's pretty hefty. You're gonna need a big trolley, and then you'll probably have to go back 3 hours later because there are screws missing. It's just going to be a royal pain the arse!


 dime bars meatballs would be quite nice.
 watching the whole hideous edifice burn surrounded by happy couples would be a site to see
 sort of like a diy version of v for vendetta

not a fan of ikea


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I didn't mean I was looting argos. I meant "they" are looting argos.



i meant in your supermarket choice!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> i meant in your supermarket choice!



Oh right. Well I like the Co-op better anyway. There was just something that I wanted to pick up from sainsburys.
I probably won't attempt to go to the market tomorrow then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Aw man, now they have set fire to a double decker bus at reeves corner.
Arseholes.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

buildings burning now

http://yfrog.com/h4whpcyj

its on Sky News and local MP reporting it on Twitter


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

likesfish said:


> dime bars meatballs would be quite nice.
> watching the whole hideous edifice burn surrounded by happy couples would be a site to see
> sort of like a diy version of v for vendetta
> 
> not a fan of ikea


That kind of violence would be far from senseless....
Watching the horrible edifice come clattering down along with its smugly named boxes, while the garish blue and yellow of the logo melts into a lurid puddle of dirty green plastic. There's a fantasy I can get behind.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got back for my tea. Police very thinly stretched. Utilising CPSO staff, Croydon Council Enforcement Officers, Plain clothes wearing ill fitting high viz as well as desk jockey cops press ganged in. They are all trying to protect the Whitgift and Centrale shopping centres at all costs.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 8, 2011)

Well something is burning in Croydon. Looks very nasty.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh shit I can see the smoke. It looks like it's everywhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> buildings burning now
> 
> http://yfrog.com/h4whpcyj
> 
> its on Sky News and local MP reporting it on Twitter



That smoke's not coming from the taller buildings is it?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

its on Sky, its various  buildings in different bits. some near West Croydon on London Road and some at the back of Tiger Tiger


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

I think a lot of the current row is down past the market.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh shit I can see the smoke. It looks like it's everywhere.



Showing it on Sky.  Lots of fires, and a few in properties above shops


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Croydon pic from Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/randydandy/6022698791/

I'm hearing a lot of sirens in Sutton for a Monday night.


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 8, 2011)

BBC News 24 footage of Croydon fires are crazy!!


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah it's on the BBC new right now. Bus on fire, Lidl being looted, Reeves Corner furniture shop ablaze. No police at these scenes, they are still doing a cordon around the Whitgift.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

bloody hell, everything is on fire.
Residential buildings too.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell. There seems to be multiple sites on fire now with very little response from the firebrigrade.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, BBC reporting several buildings across Croydon and not just shops, possibly residential buildings too.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

They're showing it on BBC too.

That's the whole of Reeves' Corner!


----------



## Kerensky (Aug 8, 2011)

at the back of Tiger Tiger ... would that be Surrey street market ?


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Bloody hell. There seems to be multiple sites on fire now with very little response from the firebrigrade.





Luther Blissett said:


> Where the fuck is the fire brigade?



They can't respond until the police clear the area and give them the OK.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

That's one fierce fire in Croydon there on the corner.  Did I hear them say it's a furniture shop?


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Jesus! I remember Reeves' warehouse fire at the end of the 70s and that was this big.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Red Storm said:


> BBC News 24 footage of Croydon fires are crazy!!



Biggest fires today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Croyd*en*


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2011)

fuck! have you seen the massive fire live on the BBC!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

Jesus fuck!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

blimey, Reeves Corner.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit me. Reeves Corner innit?

That fire has just spread like nothing I've ever seen before.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

BBC news has some Irish dude going right off on one about the rioters.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> BBC news has some Irish dude going right off on one about the rioters.


That irish guy had it bang on. Fuck the people burning random shops.


----------



## past caring (Aug 8, 2011)

All them other buildings across the road are starting to go to, just from the heat.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my fuck

didn't want to bump myself. But, OMFG.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

That shop did sell awful furniture.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> BBC news has some Irish dude going right off on one about the rioters.


Well there are loads of self-opinionated people in Croydon.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2011)

Jesus that's a big fire. Is anyone going to try and put it out?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 8, 2011)

Proper scary stuff. That fire is massive. It will be a miracle if nobody dies in this.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> That shop did sell awful furniture.



true!

someone in Twitter is saying the oldest pub in croydon is burning, any ideas?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> true!
> 
> someone in Twitter is saying the oldest pub in croydon is burning, any ideas?


That pub is just up the road from Reeves shop, a bit nearer the church.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Proper scary stuff. That fire is massive. It will be a miracle if nobody dies in this.



Sadly, that may be the one thing that puts an end to all this fucking nonsense   Sincerely hope it doesn't happen though.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> BBC news has some Irish dude going right off on one about the rioters.


Bad articles says he.
I don't blame him, sounds like he's had a horror of a night.

That corner fire is insane and it's spreading


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

its one of many fires in Croydon i've spotted on TV. At least two buildings in London Road and a few other fires.

word from some friends locally is the crowd are heading south now


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

Lampost bending in the heat... jeez.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 8, 2011)

that fire is terrifying  and it's spreading to a building across the street now


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

ironically, Reeves Corner is across the road from the fire station too, and still no fire engines

eta - i take that back can see fire brigade now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

The massive fire at the furniture shop is now spreading. This is a disaster.
Utter utter utter wankers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how fast did that fire take hold.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Pundit on the BBC repeating a call for parents to ask where their kids are. I just got a call from my daughter wanting to know what I am up to!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

I've friends who've worked there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

There was a fire engine there. What happened to that?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks like it's turned into some kind of mini-firestorm what a fucking mess. I really hope they can get it under control asap


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> ironically, Reeves Corner is across the road from the fire station too, and still no fire engines
> 
> eta - i take that back can see fire brigade now



There's been a sole vehicle sitting there for a while, but I think that building's probably past help, or certainly past the help of one vehicle - maybe?

Oh, I see hoses now


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just out of curiosity, how fast did that fire take hold.


Foam based furniture, even being supposedly sprayed with retardant it is massively flammable.


----------



## miss.w (Aug 8, 2011)

the fire was a flashover and the smoke storm was horrific.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Pundit on the BBC repeating a call for parents to ask where their kids are. I just got a call from my daughter wanting to know what I am up to!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh I can see it now. It's trying to put it out. Not having much luck.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There was a fire engine there. What happened to that?


It's there. trying to put it out but it looks pretty ineffective. They might have to let it burn out and stop it spreading


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10318089


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

People are going to die. Jesus wept.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 8, 2011)

Riots are one thing but this is fucking insane - and it's only just getting dark. A long scary night ahead for a lot of people.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Foam based furniture, even being supposedly sprayed with retardant it is massively flammable.



That's what I was thinking.  I know sofas etc. are treated, but if fire does take hold it can be fierce, but wondered how long it had taken bearing in mind that they have to be sprayed with retardant.

Oh, David Cameron's decided to return home


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUCK. Cameron's on his way back from Tuscany. Shit's only gonna get worse now :-(


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't see smoke on the horizon anymore. I hope this is good news and not just a big low wind.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2011)

One thing I do disapprove of is arson. It must be terrifying to live there tonight.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> People are going to die. Jesus wept.


Don't worry David Cameron is on his way back from his holidays and will host a Cobra meeting tommorow.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

Massive respect to all firemen and women doing their jobs. #cantpaythemenough


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

wow the Tram overhead cables look to be burning. that is mentally hot.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 8, 2011)

Fuck. Me. Those Croydon fires are epic. There's a whole chain of them. Mental.
Just had a quick chat with my neighbour, she's a little nervous about being in on her own (as I would be in her position!), said she could come round whenever she likes during the night. (There's a Sainsburys and Currys being looted at the mo about 10 mins from our street). I'm sure that the people who are out there don't have any interest in breaking into individuals' houses, but y'know.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> They can't respond until the police clear the area and give them the OK.


That needs to change.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope nothing spreads up my way.

Bloody hell, the tram lines are burning.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> wow the Tram overhead cables look to be burning. that is mentally hot.



I suspect they'll be needing to replace the rails too


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 8, 2011)

I am home, having been told by my boss to leave early because we got tip offs that riots were expected in Croydon. The police were telling businesses in central Croydon to close early and empty cash machines of money.

Although I am home, I don't feel safe, for the first time since I moved to London. My boss texted me to make sure I was safely home, and then my daughter texted me. Both of them had seen the news.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

I can see flames on the Eagle pub


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> People are going to die. Jesus wept.



It does seem to be heading that way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> That needs to change.


 
why?  So the fire crews can get stoned to death?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

fucking hell the pictures on TV are mental.  it's fasinating to see  how a  fire that big reacts.  you can se objects hitting flash point


----------



## mincepie (Aug 8, 2011)

The footage on Sky now is mad...the flames are almost like flowing water, along the street


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

looks like they are dowsing the building opposite to stop it catching fire.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit there is a big plume of smoke now rising from the other side out towards addiscombe.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> That needs to change.



They are not paid to be attacked by scumbags, why the fuck should they have to put up with that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I can see it now. It's trying to put it out. Not having much luck.



looks more like they are just  trying  to isolate it.   that whole block is gone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> looks like they are dowsing the building opposite to stop it catching fire.



Good. What's the other building they're showing on a corner burning?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

How much did Boris cut the London firebrigade by?


----------



## miss.w (Aug 8, 2011)

fire service are at the mercy of the police and control. The fire has lessened now so it is safer to go in. Tram lines are burning now

Thjis is the first time im glad hubby is not LFB. Huge respect for the crews working their arses off to save what they can with limited resources.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am home, having been told by my boss to leave early because we got tip offs that riots were expected in Croydon. The police were telling businesses in central Croydon to close early and empty cash machines of money.
> 
> Although I am home, I don't feel safe, for the first time since I moved to London. My boss texted me to make sure I was safely home, and then my daughter texted me. Both of them had seen the news.


Glad you're safe. Stay inside and be aware of any escape routes in your building. Have at least two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> How much did Boris cut the London firebrigade by?



Don't know, but I seem to remember figures of 25,000 for the police although I'm not sure if that's happened yet


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hope nothing spreads up my way.
> 
> Bloody hell, the tram lines are burning.


I have sent you a PM ("conversation"?) - I am further away than you.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 8, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am home, having been told by my boss to leave early because we got tip offs that riots were expected in Croydon. The police were telling businesses in central Croydon to close early and empty cash machines of money.
> 
> Although I am home, I don't feel safe, for the first time since I moved to London. My boss texted me to make sure I was safely home, and then my daughter texted me. Both of them had seen the news.



Yeah, I've sent my lot home. Cunts - if they think innocent people are fair game, let the worst of the TSG or whoever lose. Whatever protects the poor fuckers caught up in it. Really can anyone justify lighting fires that are going to destroy homes and potentially kill completely innocent people?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Air stinks of burning.

Just heard a massive explosion.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't know, but I seem to remember figures of 25,000 for the police although I'm not sure if that's happened yet



£27m

Well done Boris.


----------



## miss.w (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Air stinks of burning.
> 
> Just heard a massive explosion.


fuck, I fear what it may be. May everyone be unharmed tonight.


----------



## mack (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shit there is a big plume of smoke now rising from the other side out towards addiscombe.



Can see the smoke and the sky is a weird shade of orange from the view in my garden. Fucking utter madness.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Aug 8, 2011)

nomfundomt nomfundo  

CNN reporter wearing a warzone helmet and bulletproof vest!! *#**Londonriot*


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

just seen a tweet saying Asda in Sutton is on fire!

http://twitter.com/#!/AmandaFirePR


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Air stinks of burning.
> 
> Just heard a massive explosion.



I assume the gas has been cut off in the area?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Air stinks of burning.
> 
> Just heard a massive explosion.


I thought I heard a big bang and I am 1 mile away.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> They are not paid to be attacked by scumbags, why the fuck should they have to put up with that?


They shouldn't 
Fucking fuckers for fucking with the firemen.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> just seen a tweet saying Asda in Sutton is on fire!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/AmandaFirePR


Plus Nando's!


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess we're going to be kissing goodbye to the right to free assembly :-(


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Aug 8, 2011)

why do people want to destroyed nice buildings


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

Cunts've looted Forbidden Planet and Rockbottom. Two of my favourite shops in town, massively depressed with my townsfolk pulling people out of cars, looting, burning, destroying everything. Such small-minded little fucking pussies they make me so fucking angry.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> why? So the fire crews can get stoned to death?


No. Firemen Good.
Burners Bad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> £27m
> 
> Well done Boris.



hm, not sure where I got 25,000 from.  Maybe 25,000 police and special constables across the UK?

Ignore me


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> They shouldn't
> Fucking fuckers for fucking with the firemen.


Who fucked with the firestaff? Stop making shit up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Cunts've looted Forbidden Planet and Rockbottom. Two of my favourite shops in town, massively depressed with my townsfolk pulling people out of cars, looting, burning, destroying everything. Such small-minded little fucking pussies they make me so fucking angry.



forbidden planet?  nerd are looting?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> No. Firemen Good.
> Burners Bad.



I know, but firemen will end up dead if the police don't clear the area first


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

its going off outside my brothers in clapham. he lives above a sofa shop so is shitting it a bit.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Aug 8, 2011)

The police chief had it, they can't cope... ring your kids... tell them to come to bed...


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 8, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> nomfundomt nomfundo
> 
> CNN reporter wearing a warzone helmet and bulletproof vest!! *#**Londonriot*


I don't blame him. Journos are being attacked by rioters and Paul Lewis got challenged by a policeman who wasn't offering him a cup of tea and a biscuit (Do you want some?)
http://twitter.com/#!/search/paul lewis


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> its going off outside my brothers in clapham. he lives above a sofa shop so is shitting it a bit.


Tell him to get out at the first hint of trouble! The back way, preferably.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> its going off outside my brothers in clapham. he lives above a sofa shop so is shitting it a bit.



I would be packing my most valuable possessions right now if that was me (not meaning to scare you but...)


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Aug 8, 2011)

Birmingham getting kicked in...


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

agreed why destroy nice buildings


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor Reeves Corner, family furniture store for 140 years raised to the ground. A glass walled Wimpy can be replaced but a 140 year old landmark, well it just turns my stomach. Boo.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Poor Reeves Corner, family furniture store for 140 years raised to the ground. A glass walled Wimpy can be replaced but a 140 year old landmark, well it just turns my stomach. Boo.


http://www.houseofreeves.com/information/about-us/2/


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

Teepee said:


> Tell him to get out at the first hint of trouble! The back way, preferably.



already done so. just seen footage from round his way on Sky.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Why aren't the police and army shooting down these fucking animals??? That will put a stop to it quickly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Why aren't the police and army shooting down these fucking animals??? That will put a stop to it quickly.


 
HAHAH!

yes  lets open fire on unarmed people!

that will really  help things


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

reeves corner been there for ages nice part of old town kids dont fuck anything more unless you go for santander


----------



## Tankus (Aug 8, 2011)

3 days ...with incidents over large areas and beginning early, requiring more than one shift to deal with them over the evening and night .......
Police and fire brigade are not going to be able to sustain this level of involvement for longg , and they cant rotate outside the capital because there are issues in other urban centres
Curfews ? military involvement ?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2011)

Did anyone see the reporter on BBC talking live from Clapham?  I don't think he is alright you know.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Poor Reeves Corner, family furniture store for 140 years raised to the ground. A glass walled Wimpy can be replaced but a 140 year old landmark, well it just turns my stomach. Boo.


Oh come on it was nothing of note architecture wise..


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> HAHAH!
> 
> yes lets open fire on unarmed people!
> 
> that will really help things



Sure would.. your point?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Why aren't the police and army shooting down these fucking animals??? That will put a stop to it quickly.


Just kill everyone on the streets eh?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Sure would.. your point?


I would rather you died a horrible lingering death.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Just kill everyone on the streets eh?



All involved.. YES. Warning to leave.. no response.. shoot!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Sure would.. your point?



you're an idiot. the people are unrestful. armed forces on an unrestfull population would turn the streets into a warzone. it would end up like northern ireland


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Did anyone see the reporter on BBC talking live from Clapham? I don't think he is alright you know.



Yeah, not sure whether someone knocked him or the cameraman over or what


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

Tankus said:


> 3 days ...with incidents over large areas and beginning early, requiring more than one shift to deal with them over the evening and night .......
> Police and fire brigade are not going to be able to sustain this level of involvement for longg , and they cant rotate outside the capital because there are issues in other urban centres
> Curfews ? military involvement ?



they have police from 12 forces i think i heard earlier. even so, it must be borderline


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Oh come on it was nothing of note architecture wise..


Pretty much guarantee it will turn out to be of more note than what will replace it.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> just seen a tweet saying Asda in Sutton is on fire!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/AmandaFirePR





TopCat said:


> Plus Nando's!


I went out to have a look - I'm not seeing any smoke at the moment from where I am (under a mile away) and the buses that go right past Asda seem to be running


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Where's Superman??


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, not sure whether someone knocked him or the cameraman over or what



I don't think he had a cameraman.  Seemed like it was him on his phone.  It was when he started to engage with people.  I reckon he might have got a clout.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I don't think he had a cameraman. Seemed like it was him on his phone. It was when he started to engage with people. I reckon he might have got a clout.



oh, I heard him mention someone had tried to snatch his phone.  I just assumed he had a cameraman with him


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

http://thewestlondoner.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/more-london-disturbances-tonight/

On their twitter http://twitter.com/#!/TheWestLondoner




			
				TheWestLondoner said:
			
		

> Just to ease minds, ASDA in Sutton is NOT on fire to our knowledge.



However




			
				TheWestLondoner said:
			
		

> We have reason to believe IKEA Purley Way IS on fire



He was pretty good on covering Brixton last night. Better than the BBC and Sky.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I would rather you died a horrible lingering death.


 
Ooooo...!!   Fucking idiots.. You should all be hanging your head in shame at the comments you've been making the past 2 days in support of these animals.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thousands will celebrate if Ikea goes up.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Ooooo...!!  Fucking idiots.. You should all be hanging your head in shame at the comments you've been making the past 2 days in support of these animals.


Why should I? I support this sort of thing...


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Oh come on it was nothing of note architecture wise..



Ok it wasn't the fucking Sistine Chapel but that's not the point, I walk through there every day, it was a local landmark and I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Thousands will celebrate if Ikea goes up.


I got the impression we weren't too keen on Wallmart either?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Thousands will celebrate if Ikea goes up.


What percentage of local residents do you think will be celebrating the damage done to their town?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> http://thewestlondoner.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/more-london-disturbances-tonight/
> 
> On their twitter http://twitter.com/#!/TheWestLondoner
> 
> ...


 
Oh cheers cyber.  That's the website I was following last night and found that map on, but couldn't find the link again.  He seemed very up-to-date although he briefly disappeared around 2.30amish and I was disappointed that he may have gone to bed 

He stuck up a good map that I reposted on one of the threads


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

as long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I thought I heard a big bang and I am 1 mile away.


Yeah me too. Maybe only 3/4 of mile as the crow flies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Ooooo...!!  Fucking idiots.. You should all be hanging your head in shame at the comments you've been making the past 2 days in support of these animals.



All?  In support?

I think you'll find the majority of people on here have *NOT *condoned it


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> What percentage of local residents do you think will be celebrating the damage done to their town?


Don't know.  Trouble has been brewing here for years and years.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Thousands will celebrate if Ikea goes up.



How many people does that store employ?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Ok it wasn't the fucking Sistine Chapel but that's not the point, I walk through there every day, it was a local landmark and I'm gonna miss it.


I am sure another shop will be built.


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Why should I? I support this sort of thing...



All of it? Burning people's homes?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How many people does that store employ?


Just look at the sad faces every Sunday of the poor people forced to shop there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Just look at the sad faces every Sunday of the poor people forced to shop there.



As much as many people hate it, there's plenty who love the place.  There's also a lot of people who would be out of a job if it goes up.  Are you happy about that?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Ikea is well out of the way though and the Tram is shut. Can't see it being attacked. Would be an eye opener even for me if it was attacked.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

trouble has been brewing here for years......

do me a fucking favour croydon is one of the most chilled places you could hope to visit


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> you're an idiot. the people are unrestful. armed forces on an unrestfull population would turn the streets into a warzone. it would end up like northern ireland



"the people are unrestful' ?? unrestful?? They're committing serious crimes on innocent people and property for no reason other than their own selfish, ignorant greed.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Why should I? I support this sort of thing...


You support small local businesses being looted and people losing their homes?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Ikea is well out of the way though and the Tram is shut. Can't see it being attacked. Would be an eye opener even for me if it was attacked.



That's what I thought, but then again, people supposedly drove cars to their little looting spree of Curry's


----------



## hipipol (Aug 8, 2011)

dull, boring, kill them
they deserve it


----------



## Maggot (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Oh come on it was nothing of note architecture wise..


Nope, but it was a local landmark. It's got a tram stop named after it. And an independent local business to boot.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

owner of Reeves on Sky News now.

i'm with the local landmark thing btw.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

I support insurrectionist activity. The dispossessed are speaking loudly and you better fucking listen.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't really know where to put this, but Blackberry are going to help and break out the messages.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Ikea is well out of the way though and the Tram is shut. Can't see it being attacked. Would be an eye opener even for me if it was attacked.


Well reports are coming in of gangs looting comet and PC world out on the purely way.


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2011)

So sad


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Don't really know where to put this, but Blackberry are going to help and break out the messages.



huh?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Nope, but it was a local landmark. It's got a tram stop named after it. And an independent local business to boot.


Did you ever see there sofas?

Anyway Croydon has a history of slash and burn architectural policy. We may get another Nestle' building? Or a prison of our own.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> "the people are unrestful' ?? unrestful?? They're committing serious crimes on innocent people and property for no reason other than their own selfish, ignorant greed.



no reason?  what  were you out there with a fucking clipboard and questionnaire?

you  have no fucking clue what your talking about do you?

there is always a reason   you just havn't bothered to try and find out  what it is.

fucking  get off your high horse  and  fucking learn  about the comunities   that are having  these difficulties and then maybe you will find out the reasons


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

hipipol said:


> dull, boring, kill them
> they deserve it


Nah, shoot reformed smack heads!


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I support insurrectionist activity. The dispossessed are speaking loudly and you better fucking listen.


Are you for real......?


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I support insurrectionist activity. The dispossessed are speaking loudly and you better fucking listen.



Going to set fire to your own home?

Aahhh... so as long as it's other people's homes, it's ok?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well reports are coming in of gangs looting comet and PC world out on the purely way.


Go gangs!


----------



## grit (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I support insurrectionist activity. The dispossessed are speaking loudly and you better fucking listen.



No the dispossessed are out on the rob, it is a distinction!


----------



## yardbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh?


They say that they are going to help old bill and do some things in their messaging service. Only just heard this so no details.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Going to set fire to your own home?
> 
> Aahhh... so as long as it's other people's homes, it's ok?


Dumbest rhetorical question thus far, beats the Editors into a close second place.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

grit said:


> No the dispossessed are out on the rob, it is a distinction!



The adverts worked then, they want this stuff and are taking it!


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

it is not the people of croydon that would do this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

yardbird said:


> They say that they are going to help old bill and do some things in their messaging service. Only just heard this so no details.



oh, you mean like send messages out to mobiles telling everyone to behave or something?

Has that ever been done in this country?

I don't have a Blackberry so not sure what they do exactly


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> So sad



Geri, what's the likelihood of insurance companies not coughing up for damage caused?

Don't most policies exclude damage caused by civil unrest/rioting etc?


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Nope, but it was a local landmark. It's got a tram stop named after it. And an independent local business to boot.



Yep. And I rather like liked the building.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I am sure another shop will be built.



Yeah of course, obviously I'm just being a sentimental old fool.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> All? In support?
> 
> I think you'll find the majority of people on here have *NOT *condoned it



Minnie, I was only directing that comment to all those who I witnessed on other threads since early yesterday when things were going on in Tottenham supporting these animals. I disagree, as the majority of comments I read were in support of what was happening. There was a very small minority condemning it who were then subjected to a barrage of personal insults from a lot of idiots on here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Go gangs!


Jesus wept.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Yeah of course, obviously I'm just being a sentimental old fool.


I actually have more respect for your feelings than most expressed here you being a Croydonite yourself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Minnie, I was only directing that comment to all those who I witnessed on other threads since early yesterday when things were going on in Tottenham supporting these animals. I disagree, as the majority of comments I read were in support of what was happening. There was a very small minority condemning it who were then subjected to a barrage of personal insults from a lot of idiots on here.



The situation in Tottenham was/is slightly different, everywhere else is jumping on the "let's have a riot/night of free shopping" bandwagon


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently the Wizard man is on the case in Sutton (that's ASDA on the right)


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Geri, what's the likelihood of insurance companies not coughing up for damage caused?
> 
> Don't most policies exclude damage caused by civil unrest/rioting etc?



Most home insurance policies do not exclude loss caused by rioting. In any case - the Riot (Damages) Act 1886 comes into play so in theory even the uninsured should be compensated (and where an insurer has paid out they will recover their outlay under the same Act).


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 8, 2011)

Are the people in Croydon also protesting the drug bust shooting?


----------



## Bingo (Aug 8, 2011)

I anything going down in Sutton?


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Apparently the Wizard man is on the case in Sutton (that's ASDA on the right)


Well, well, well.
Go Gandalf!


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Geri, what's the likelihood of insurance companies not coughing up for damage caused?
> 
> Don't most policies exclude damage caused by civil unrest/rioting etc?



They always used to, but I think the Government had to declare a riot first and would then be responsible for compensating people.

It may have changed now, it's not really the area of insurance that I deal with.

Edit - just checked an AXA policy wording, they exclude riot, civil commotion _outside of the UK. _


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 8, 2011)

noodles said:


> Most home insurance policies do not exclude loss caused by rioting.



What about business/vehicle?

I'm pretty sure I've seen it excluded on car policies.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Apparently the Wizard man is on the case in Sutton (that's ASDA on the right)


 
i put on my robe and wizards hat


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks more like a Catholic priest on the hunt for young flesh ...


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> What about business/vehicle?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've seen it excluded on car policies.



Every motor policy I have ever seen only excludes riot damage in Northern Ireland or outside the UK.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Bingo said:


> I anything going down in Sutton?



It looks more like Twitter-fuelled rumour than anything else. Locals are reporting there's no fires. I'm not seeing or hearing too much happening from where I am.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, you mean like send messages out to mobiles telling everyone to behave or something?
> 
> Has that ever been done in this country?
> 
> I don't have a Blackberry so not sure what they do exactly


Apparently, according to the press reports I saw earlier, the riots were organised through a messaging service which is unique to Blackberry. Seems most teenagers have Blackberry devices, and it is a private but group messaging service so not accessible to anyone like Twitter is. So, Blackberry have said they will help the police to identify the people who sent the messages which incited the trouble, which is already happening with Facebook and Twitter.

HTH


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the view from my mate's back window.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Looks more like a Catholic priest on the hunt for young flesh ...



He's a rather charming local personality.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> That's the view from my mate's back window.



Where's that? Doesn't look like Reeves.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

i keep reading Asda in Sutton is on fire, then it isn't. be a weirder day if sutton had riots


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> no reason? what were you out there with a fucking clipboard and questionnaire?
> 
> you have no fucking clue what your talking about do you?
> 
> ...



Yup.. steal what you want and hurt innocent people cause you're too fucking lazy and thick to earn a decent honest living.. that's the ONLY reason for all this.. Really does a lot for the "community" doesn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Apparently, according to the press reports I saw earlier, the riots were organised through a messaging service which is unique to Blackberry. Seems most teenagers have Blackberry devices, and it is a private but group messaging service so not accessible to anyone like Twitter is. So, Blackberry have said they will help the police to identify the people who sent the messages which incited the trouble, which is already happening with Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> HTH



I see.  Will that be any help if the Blackberries were nicked in the first place?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> That's the view from my mate's back window.



Thats not the reeves building is it?


----------



## grit (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> The adverts worked then, they want this stuff and are taking it!



Oh you are on flying form tonight


----------



## Zabo (Aug 8, 2011)

> Nick Starling Director of General Insurance and Health, ABI said:
> “We have every sympathy for residents and business owners who have suffered damage to their properties. This is a time of enormous stress for them and their insurers will be on hand to answer any questions that they may have. Home insurance should cover people for fire, looting or damage caused. Many policies will also cover people for accommodation costs if they can’t stay in their home. Most commercial insurance policies will cover businesses for damage to their premises, including the interruption to their business as a result. Some policies will also cover those businesses which are not damaged, but whose trade is affected by the aftermath. It is important for people to contact their insurer to check what they are covered for and arrange for immediate help. It is too early for us to have an accurate picture of total costs, especially business interruption costs, but insurers are working hard to deal with claims coming in which will give a sense of the level and cost of damage.”


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Where's that? Doesn't look like Reeves.



Nah it's just over the road, Waddon/Old Town.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thats not the reeves building is it?


Not the Reeves.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

how the fuck has this got to do with the shooting in totenham will anyone remembers this cunts name a year from now? yeah thats right burn baby burn fucking dick heads they are going for the wrong targets.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The situation in Tottenham was/is slightly different, everywhere else is jumping on the "let's have a riot/night of free shopping" bandwagon



Yes, but it was people like a lot of the posters on here who supported what was going on and tried to give it an air of credibility which encouraged people to think that it was ok to continue with this mob mentality and take advantage of the situation..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Yup.. steal what you want and hurt innocent people cause you're too fucking lazy and thick to earn a decent honest living.. that's the ONLY reason for all this.. Really does a lot for the "community" doesn't it?



ok.  this  is probably the first time i have said this in anger but

you're a fucking troll


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Gah, was that another explosion?
I don't like it when the choppers go overhead.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Apparently, according to the press reports I saw earlier, the riots were organised through a messaging service which is unique to Blackberry. Seems most teenagers have Blackberry devices, and it is a private but group messaging service so not accessible to anyone like Twitter is. So, Blackberry have said they will help the police to identify the people who sent the messages which incited the trouble, which is already happening with Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Guin that's what I wanted to say


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Apparently the Wizard man is on the case in Sutton (that's ASDA on the right)



Wizard man could've put the fire out with his magical piss-sodden robe. Where is he when you need him?


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok. this is probably the first time i have said this in anger but
> 
> you're a fucking troll



oh dear..!! Get out and burn some decent, hard-working persons business, nick a pair of trainers and knife some poor kid in the eye if it helps with some of that "unrestful" anger!


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

Reeves Corner.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

BBC news is just showing repeats.
I guess they are just bored now.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I actually have more respect for your feelings than most expressed here you being a Croydonite yourself.


So the feelings of people outside of Croydon don't count?


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> oh dear..!! Get out and burn some decent, hard-working persons business, nick a pair of trainers and knife some poor kid in the eye if it helps with some of that "unrestful" anger!


you're a blatant troll. either that or you have an overactive stupid gland


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

spring-peeper said:


> Are the people in Croydon also protesting the drug bust shooting?



Nah they're just on a jolly. People are coming from miles around to take advantage of the 'once in a lifetime' bargains to be had on the Purley Way (no joke, people have been coming from all over).


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> oh dear..!! Get out and burn some decent, hard-working persons business, nick a pair of trainers and knife some poor kid in the eye if it helps with some of that "unrestful" anger!



I'll knife you in the eye if you like.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> oh dear..!! Get out and burn some decent, hard-working persons business, nick a pair of trainers and knife some poor kid in the eye if it helps with some of that "unrestful" anger!



give it up.

violence is a result  of  a situation it's not the cause  and until  you solve the cause  you won't solve the  problem

you can sit on a forum complaning about all this   but untrill you try to find  out   about  why these things are happening you are part of the problem


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Callie said:


> Reeves Corner.


Are you still in Croydon Callie?
Your photo?


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

mebbe time for poker?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

itv news tweeting someone shot in head and killed in Croydon   FUCK!


> *itv_news* ITV News
> 
> 
> _by TheSunOnSunday_
> Reports that a man has been shot in the head and killed in Croydon tonight. #londonriots #croydon


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> BBC news is just showing repeats.
> I guess they are just bored now.



They may have pulled out reporters for fear for further attacks, esp as it's dark now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

ddraig said:


> itv news tweeting someone shot in head and killed in Croydon   FUCK!



hm, it's Twatter.  Other reports saying shooting is in Leeds


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm home now AS - went for a wander at about 8pm. Headed straight to West Croydon. London Road was cordoned? off by the police (but not many of them) blocking the High Street just a bit down from West Croydon Station. The groups of youths were breaking into shops and several have been totally burned out along there including rockbottom and the pawn shop.

The pawn shop was quite scary as the fire seemed to get very bad very fast and people from the flats over came outside with fire extinguishers trying to put out the fire. I think they become overwhelmed by the heat and smoke eventually. I assume everyone managed to get out. I don't know.

You can sort of see all the smoke pouring out of the first floor window frames of the pawn shop. Not good.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

Flickr pics of Police action at West Croydon bus station

http://www.flickr.com/photos/madtea/sets/72157627264054135/with/6023048491/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah but tis itv news account
"reports" tho, and itv
hope not true


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 8, 2011)

I've just got in, and - Jesus Fucking Christ, this is my hometown........I'm speechless.

Are all the Croydon Urbans safe(ish), yeah?


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

Very worrying, doesn't appear this is being contained in any way whatsoever. Rockbottom's now on fire, things are just getting worse and worse from what I'm hearing and the pics/videos popping up on facebook.


----------



## treelover (Aug 8, 2011)

all major news networks have pulled out their newcrews as they have been attacked..


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

mate of mine is walking from east croydon to wallington as west croydon shut and no buses.

keeps getting diverted by police and Duppas Hill shut so is struggling to get to Waddon - odd place to shut tbh


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

also, my wifes mates husband (follow that?) is riot dibble in Croydon. South Croydon richer sounds and the bike shop been looted, apparently the bike shop guy was trying to defend his shop but failed


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, it's Twatter. Other reports saying shooting is in Leeds


aah, there was such a shooting this afternoon in Leeds. The bloke is still alive I believe


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Very worrying, doesn't appear this is being contained in any way whatsoever. Rockbottom's now on fire, things are just getting worse and worse from what I'm hearing and the pics/videos popping up on facebook.



Rockbottom?  Fucking hell.

Dan U - that's a big walk for your mate - I hope he/she stays safe out there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> They may have pulled out reporters for fear for further attacks, esp as it's dark now.


They never had any reporters there, they were going on mobile phone conversations with people stuck there and a local rag reporter.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

callie they put reeves corner out yet?


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Very worrying, doesn't appear this is being contained in any way whatsoever. Rockbottom's now on fire, things are just getting worse and worse from what I'm hearing and the pics/videos popping up on facebook.



Rockbottom was on fire before 8pm. The West Croydon end seemed fairly clear by about 9pm with all the erm people involved moving down though broad green towards thornton heath. I don't know where they went after that as I came back into Croydon and went towards Reeves Corner as I could see something burning but didn't know what it was - couldn't work out what was there until I got closer.

The High Street was free of people when I headed back home at 10pmish although there were a group of people raiding the Whitgift Centre. It was very quiet in the central bit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Callie said:


> I'm home now AS - went for a wander at about 8pm. Headed straight to West Croydon. London Road was cordoned? off by the police (but not many of them) blocking the High Street just a bit down from West Croydon Station. The groups of youths were breaking into shops and several have been totally burned out along there including rockbottom and the pawn shop.
> 
> The pawn shop was quite scary as the fire seemed to get very bad very fast and people from the flats over came outside with fire extinguishers trying to put out the fire. I think they become overwhelmed by the heat and smoke eventually. I assume everyone managed to get out. I don't know.
> 
> You can sort of see all the smoke pouring out of the first floor window frames of the pawn shop. Not good.


RIP rockbottom and FB. Rats, I liked those stores.
Jeez, I wouldn't have ventured out.
Wife would have quite rightly killed me.
How close are you to the epicentre?


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

unusual_solid said:


> callie they put reeves corner out yet?



Its gone mate, there won't be anything standing even if they do put it out.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Rockbottom? Fucking hell.
> 
> Dan U - that's a big walk for your mate - I hope he/she stays safe out there.



yeah he will be fine i hope. he is a veteran of protests and looks a bit of a nutter. just wants to get his Mrs home


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

The epicentre? Its not an earthquake 

From what I saw there wasnt one solid place of action - West Croydon had quite a few people there but like I say they all headed off towards Mayday and were thinning out then.

I heard a few people mention that they didn't think the police had the numbers to do much if they confronted them and I agree there didn't appear to be that many cops.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Yup.. steal what you want and hurt innocent people cause you're too fucking lazy and thick to earn a decent honest living.. that's the ONLY reason for all this.. Really does a lot for the "community" doesn't it?



You just don't get it do you? Large groups of people feeling like they've got *nothing* to lose leads to things like this. It's not the reason for it, but people having something to live for is a reason for it not to happen.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> yeah he will be fine i hope. he is a veteran of protests and looks a bit of a nutter. just wants to get his Mrs home



Good to hear, there.


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They never had any reporters there, they were going on mobile phone conversations with people stuck there and a local rag reporter.



fairly sure I saw a news type van thing with satalite dish on the top drive past when people were looting the whitgift.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

So is it over? I can still here the choppers and sirens but it doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 8, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Who fucked with the firestaff? Stop making shit up.


Claphamboy and Minnie_the_Minx mentioned attacks on firemen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Callie said:


> The epicentre? Its not an earthquake


It's a youthquake!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2011)

Recreational Rioting...


----------



## feyr (Aug 8, 2011)

has anyone heard anything reliable about trouble spreading up to purley or Bromley? twitter is confusing at least


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Only that the Croydon Guardian reported looting on the purely way.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

people fighting each other for loot outside my brothers flat in clapham


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> people fighting each other for loot outside my brothers flat in clapham


 Tell him to pack a bag of essentials in case he needs to leg it


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Rockbottom's now on fire


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2011)

BBC now saying a non-fatal shooting of a man in Croydon.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2011)

The Mirror have a pic of a woman jumping from a burning building in Surrey Street 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-jumps-from-burning-building-115875-23330390/


----------



## paolo (Aug 8, 2011)

Sky news also reporting shooting is non-fatal.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 8, 2011)

Dan U said:


> people fighting each other for loot outside my brothers flat in clapham



I've been told that peeps are going up Lavender Hill towards the Police station just now.   If they come down this way, fuck knows what I'll do...


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloke shot in Croydon according to Sky News.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

Teepee said:


> Tell him to pack a bag of essentials in case he needs to leg it



yeah he has done so. he has a back exit and a friend staying. so three of them with his Mrs. i'm on standby to drive up, although i live miles away so wont be much use. should be fine i think/hope as police finally in the area


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 8, 2011)

feyr said:


> has anyone heard anything reliable about trouble spreading up to purley or Bromley? twitter is confusing at least


Bromley, yes (see my thread).


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> You just don't get it do you? Large groups of people feeling like they've got *nothing* to lose leads to things like this. It's not the reason for it, but people having something to live for is a reason for it not to happen.


No, people feeling they should get something for nothing and having no respect for other human beings is what leads to things like this..


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 8, 2011)

rock bottom on fire not fucking good


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> The Mirror have a pic of a woman jumping from a burning building in Surrey Street
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-jumps-from-burning-building-115875-23330390/



Jesus, that must have been fucking scary.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> No, people feeling they should get something for nothing and having no respect for other human beings is what leads to things like this..


Are you not bored of being an ignorant shit yet?


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

unusual_solid said:


> rock bottom on fire not fucking good got an amp from there earlier ( it was on the pavement *cough*) tried to swap it for a bass guitar twice sold the fookin thing for a fiver yeah but guys why set fire to the bloody place???


you'd better be joking!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> The Mirror have a pic of a woman jumping from a burning building in Surrey Street
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-jumps-from-burning-building-115875-23330390/


OK well I guess I am not shopping for veg at the market tomorrow then.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> No, people feeling they should get something for nothing and having no respect for other human beings is what leads to things like this..



Do you honestly think people will jeopardise their careers or perceived future opportunities just for a stolen flatscreen tv and the chance to torch something?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2011)

alledged that a woman dragged out of car in croydon and car torched


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Do you honestly think people will jeopardise their careers or perceived future opportunities just for a stolen flatscreen tv and the chance to torch something?


Yes, of course, because the stupid wankers don't have the sense to realise. Simple.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> Claphamboy and Minnie_the_Minx mentioned attacks on firemen.



We mentioned that the firemen couldn't deal with the blaze until the police had cleared the area so the fire services were not attacked.

This was after you saying "this needs to change" as to why the firefighters were not going in.  We were explaining to you why they weren't going in.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Are you not bored of being an ignorant shit yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

cybertect said:


> The Mirror have a pic of a woman jumping from a burning building in Surrey Street
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-jumps-from-burning-building-115875-23330390/



That should be headlines on *all *the papers, not pictures of kids rioting.  Maybe when they see images like this, they'll realise the consequences of their actions


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


>



You'd do well to fuck off now.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Yes, of course, because the stupid wankers don't have the sense to realise. Simple.



Only thing I can see here that's simple is your not so good self. Branding people as scum, animals and stupid wankers does nothing but fan the flames.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

Reckon there'll be any trams running tomorrow? From the sounds of it the whole of Reeves Corner will be a no-go zone for the foreseeable.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2011)

The owner of that furniture shop in Croydon on BBC now.   Dazed.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Reckon there'll be any trams running tomorrow? From the sounds of it the whole of Reeves Corner will be a no-go zone for the foreseeable.



i can't see how, not on the 'loop' anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Saw a big flash in the west croydon area over the tops of the houses a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Reckon there'll be any trams running tomorrow? .


I thought I heard one a few minutes ago, probably just kids smashing metal.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 8, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> You'd do well to fuck off now.


..or fucking what asshole?? What??


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

From what I'm hearing every little gang out there is running about making the very most of it, not a good night to be out on the street. And worrying for the outer suburban neighbourhoods too; Addiscombe, Shirley etc. - no shopfront is safe tonight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> ..or fucking what asshole?? What??


hang about and you'll see.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2011)

Un Zarjaz.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 8, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> ..or fucking what asshole?? What??



I can see you being shown the door very soon.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Saw a big flash in the west croydon area over the tops of the houses a couple of minutes ago.



Good God - trying to remember what shops etc (apart from those mentioned already) are there.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought I heard one a few minutes ago, probably just kids smashing metal.



Trams do sound like a particularly violent wrangling of blunt instruments at the best of times.


----------



## Dowie (Aug 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> BBC now saying a non-fatal shooting of a man in Croydon.



Is there anything on their website about this? - I can't find anything and Iplayer is a bit flaky for me... (I don't have a TV at the moment - though rather ironically I guess obtaining one wouldn't be much of an issue at the moment...)


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

more fires on London Road, Sky reporting that police had to pull out earlier but back now trying to clear it.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> hang about and you'll see.


I'm here.. carry on then. What?? What you going to do hiding behind your screen you spineless twat. Your worthless threats mean absolutely nothing to me..


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Good God - trying to remember what shops etc (apart from those mentioned already) are there.



[thinks]

Evans Cycles right opposite the station.

Listening to the BBC's description of how much of London Road is affected, I'm wondering what's happening to the Cartoon?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Dowie said:


> Is there anything on their website about this? - I can't find anything and Iplayer is a bit flaky for me... (I don't have a TV at the moment - though rather ironically I guess obtaining one wouldn't be much of an issue at the moment...)



I don't know - I saw it on the TV news...


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We mentioned that the firemen couldn't deal with the blaze until the police had cleared the area so the fire services were not attacked.
> 
> This was after you saying "this needs to change" as to why the firefighters were not going in. We were explaining to you why they weren't going in.



Who has attacked firemen in Clapham? In Croydon? I heard of firemen being attacked in Tottenham, but why can't they get through to these two locations? No fire brigade in sight.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 9, 2011)

Residential houses getting looted, windows smashed, cars trashed, people ransacking houses and no police on call. It's not confined to the High Streets any longer, it's getting right out hand and incredibly difficult to police. There'll be some nasty skirmishes as people try to protect their property the longer this goes on.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> Who has attacked firemen in Clapham? In Croydon? I heard of firemen being attacked in Tottenham, but why can't they get through to these two locations? No fire brigade in sight.



fire brigade are saying that initially they did not approach Reeves because it was way too hot


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Residential houses getting looted, windows smashed, cars trashed, people ransacking houses and no police on call. It's not confined to the High Streets any longer, it's getting right out hand and incredibly difficult to police. There'll be some nasty skirmishes as people try to protect their property the longer this goes on.


Where is this happening?

My worst fear. Kids in the house.


----------



## carib1164 (Aug 9, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> I can see you being shown the door very soon.



Yeah, that's about how it works on here from what I've witnessed. Say something that doesn't fit in with the warped,ignorant, bullying line of thinking.. get abuse and then you get threatened to be shown the door when you respond in kind. Ironic. Not really bothered. I've made my point now anyways..


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Residential houses getting looted, windows smashed, cars trashed, people ransacking houses and no police on call. It's not confined to the High Streets any longer, it's getting right out hand and incredibly difficult to police. There'll be some nasty skirmishes as people try to protect their property the longer this goes on.



Is this round Central Croydon?  West Croydon?  Wellesey Road is bang next to residential places.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

There's enough residential streets behind London Road on either side. Would be the obvious if they've done all the shops along there. 

Feels bad speculating like this though.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> There's enough residential streets behind London Road on either side. Would be the obvious if they've done all the shops along there.
> 
> Feels bad speculating like this though.



I know what you mean - I'm trying (badly) to remember that part of the world - used to walk through there to and from home to W Croydon/Whitgift Centre.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Residential houses getting looted, windows smashed, cars trashed, people ransacking houses and no police on call. It's not confined to the High Streets any longer, it's getting right out hand and incredibly difficult to police. There'll be some nasty skirmishes as people try to protect their property the longer this goes on.



Who's reporting this?

I hope it's not true.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

matthew taylor from the guardian (i think)

london road

http://twitpic.com/635pek


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

There's large chunks of my life been spent along there and it's going up in flames. I have a couple of guitars and an amp that I bought at Rock Bottom and I used to use their rehearsal studio out the back.

I've friends who lived on those streets off London Road, though they've all moved on I think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Who's reporting this?
> 
> I hope it's not true.


Yes I would like to know this also.


----------



## little_legs (Aug 9, 2011)

Is this Croydon?

http://lockerz.com/s/109125162


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

little_legs said:


> Is this Croydon?
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/109125162



yes, Surrey Street. It's on the Mirrors website too (assuming you mean the fire pic and not random cats)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> There's large chunks of my life been spent along there and it's going up in flames. I have a couple of guitars and an amp that I bought at Rock Bottom and I used to use their rehearsal studio out the back.



Two guitars and a uke, drum kit and loads of strings and picks. Used the rehearsal rooms. Massive bummer. I was actually intending to head over there today to get strings. Shit. It was only because my daughter wanted to head the other way I didn't go. Probably wouldn't have gotten very far anyway.


----------



## little_legs (Aug 9, 2011)

yep,  poor woman


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

re: london road, Radio 5 had a reporter trying to get down there and said that it was out of control, no police and massive looting. every shop gone.

sky news currently saying wind whipping up fires in the area but fire brigade in attendance as police have cleared troublemakers. its a big fire by the sounds of it.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Broad Green is a mess - I just went out in the car (yes I am an idiot). Two burnt out vehicles at the junction of London Road and Sumner Road - more buildings on fire than when I was there earlier.

Loads of young people out, lots on bikes. Some have broken into a lighting shop up the road from me?

All I can say is I hope no-one is trapped inside a burning building tonight.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> There's large chunks of my life been spent along there and it's going up in flames. I have a couple of guitars and an amp that I bought at Rock Bottom and I used to use their rehearsal studio out the back.
> 
> I've friends who lived on those streets off London Road, though they've all moved on I think.



Yep, used to use the reheasal rooms as well - were £30 a sesh in the v early 90's.  A nice Hiwatt head and cabs, I recall.  Bought 2 gtrs, pedals and a Fender London Reverb head from there too.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> yes, Surrey Street. It's on the Mirrors website too (assuming you mean the fire pic and not random cats)



It isn't it's been mis reported, the Mirror have got that from twitter, those road signs don't look British, there are 2 pics there, one with the non British road signs which have been cut off the pic.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It isn't it's been mis reported, the Mirror have got that from twitter, those road signs don't look British, there are 2 pics there, one with the non British road signs which have been cut off the pic.



oh right. my bad. ignore me!


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 9, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Who's reporting this?
> 
> I hope it's not true.





MellySingsDoom said:


> Is this round Central Croydon? West Croydon? Wellesey Road is bang next to residential places.



South Croydon, kinda round the back of Royal Standard under the Flyover way, bunch of kids ran down the road smashing cars and windows, afterwards everyone was out on the street all round one woman who had her house ransacked; bunch of kids burst in and grabbed what they could - a tv which they dumped 20 feet up the road and handfuls of cds all chucked and smashed.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> ...All I can say is I hope no-one is trapped inside a burning building tonight.



I can't see that there won't be deaths from fire tonight


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Less troubled times, Feb last year.


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> There'll be some nasty skirmishes as people try to protect their property the longer this goes on.



A bit of that has been happening in Hackney already. Some looters beaten by Turkish residents, protecting businesses. Some bicycle thieves got knife threat to give the bikes back. This is where it goes when the police can't cope. Not good.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, London Road Area, in Croydon





Matthew Taylor reports:
http://twitpic.com/635xjp - Residents in london rd area of croydon being evacuated as fire grows


----------



## flickerx (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It isn't it's been mis reported, the Mirror have got that from twitter, those road signs don't look British, there are 2 pics there, one with the non British road signs which have been cut off the pic.



I think they might be Tram speed signs in Croydon, which are diamond shaped. Possibly not though.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> South Croydon, kinda round the back of Royal Standard under the Flyover way, bunch of kids ran down the road smashing cars and windows, afterwards everyone was out on the street all round one woman who had her house ransacked; bunch of kids burst in and grabbed what they could - a tv which they dumped 20 feet up the road and handfuls of cds all chucked and smashed.



Jesus H - poor woman


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 9, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> Yeah, that's about how it works on here from what I've witnessed. Say something that doesn't fit in with the warped,ignorant, bullying line of thinking.. get abuse and then you get threatened to be shown the door when you respond in kind. Ironic. Not really bothered. I've made my point now anyways..


thxbai


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Luther Blissett said:


> Yes, London Road in Croydon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was trying to figure out where it was. The fire's lit up the building at the end and I've sussed it

That's St James' Road, looking toward London Road, with Wellington Road on the right.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Cro...tusEOXpLqLvtC7wNOB4qwA&cbp=12,238.83,,0,10.63


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 9, 2011)

Just north of the blockades West Croydon. No police, one guy actually handing out bottles of water off a trolly to the looters.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

flickerx said:


> I think they might be Tram speed signs in Croydon, which are diamond shaped. Possibly not though.



I think it is Croydon - near Reeves Corner but not on Surrey Street. Surrey Street seemed not too bad when I walked through earlier - only Iceland seemed to have been effected. That was a few hours back now - was shocked by how much worse Broad Green was in that time.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a Tote betting shop on the corner that could be the building on fire.

Seem to be a favourite target of the looters for the TV screens.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

flickerx said:


> I think they might be Tram speed signs in Croydon, which are diamond shaped. Possibly not though.



Hadn't thought they could be tram signs, I work with road signs but wouldn't recognise those


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I was trying to figure out where it was. The fire's lit up the building at the end and I've sussed it
> 
> That's St James' Road, looking toward London Road, with Wellington Road on the right.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Croydon, UK&hl=en&ll=51.383285,-0.106913&spn=0.00456,0.007671&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=17.72791,31.420898&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=51.383345,-0.106661&panoid=tusEOXpLqLvtC7wNOB4qwA&cbp=12,238.83,,0,10.63



Thats probably the car I saw burnt out. See also El Sueno's picture.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep. El Sueno's pic is just a little further along at the junction with London Road.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> There's a Tote betting shop on the corner that could be the building on fire.
> 
> Seem to be a favourite target of the looters for the TV screens.



They had broken into the betting shop but I don't think that is what was burning. Could have been a moped shop thing - theres a couple along there and that junction is where there is also a burnt out van. Lots of people live above the shops there. And opposite in the newish block where the cinema used to be.


----------



## flickerx (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Hadn't thought they could be tram signs, I work with road signs but wouldn't recognise those








See the sign there to the right of the tram, I think thats one of them from Croydon.
Sorry couldnt find a bigger pic.
Those signs in the fire photo might be genuine.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

its certainly being widely reported as Croydon, although a mate of mine did walk through surrey street saying he didnt see much fire.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

the photo is Croyden (sorry)

Here apparently

You can see the diamond shaped signs


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

wow. yep thats def it, you can see the tattoo shop.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> the photo is Croyden (sorry)
> 
> Here apparently
> 
> You can see the diamond shaped signs



That could make some more sense. Those buildings were catching fire from the heat of Reeves. Mirror might have mis-identified it as Surrey Street.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 9, 2011)

Just heard Blockbusters in Purley is on fire, with people and many flats above. The people who have done it are all sat outside it laughing. I'm in shock at the depths humanity will stoop to for a chill frill, people are gonna die in this chaos tonight.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 9, 2011)

why on sky news are they using statlight filters on their cameras?


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

I think this is London Road/St James Road corner, with the bookies on the left

http://yfrog.com/kjb60vjj


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

unusual_solid said:


> why on sky news are they using statlight filters on their cameras?



If the aperture is stopped down because of the brightness of a fire, it'll generate a star from point light sources.

No filter, f/14 - stars round the lights.




Tower Bridge, in reflection by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 9, 2011)

yep the tote bookies on the corner oposite the old cinema


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I think this is London Road/St James Road corner, with the bookies on the left
> 
> http://yfrog.com/kjb60vjj



It's where I said it was, the photographer is standing in Church street looking towards Reeves which is burning.

You can see the no entry sign and the chemist sign I saw the same pic earlier, you could see the tattoo shop sign.


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

Blimey - that fire live on News24 now is horrific. Trying to work out where in Croydon it is.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It's where I said it was, the photographer is standing in Church street looking towards Reeves which is burning.
> 
> You can see the no entry sign and the chemist sign I saw the same pic earlier, you could see the tattoo shop sign.



Yes. I agreed with you about that on the last page.

This is a different pic of the fire on London Road, taken from Sumner Road.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Blimey - that fire live on News24 now is horrific. Trying to work out where in Croydon it is.



london road by the looks of it, up near where the Half Moon used to be is my guess


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Yes. I agreed with you about that on the last page.
> 
> This is a different pic of the fire on London Road, taken from Sumner Road.


 
Sorry, tired


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

st james road/london road junction according to twitter


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

it is. You can see the car in El Sueno's pic in one of the shots

google maps


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Sorry, tired



No worries


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

the footage of it is savage


----------



## wreckhead (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> the footage of it is savage


It really is, just hope everyone got out.. fuck 







edit: smaller image


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got a link to this on twitter.




http://www.mirror.co.uk/


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 9, 2011)

I've heard that PC World on the Purley Way has been emptied.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

It'll be a miracle if someone isn't caught up in a fire tonight.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 9, 2011)

please don't anyone be seriously hurt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just got a link to this on twitter.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/



Posted pages and pages back


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like the London Road fire started in the grocers next door to Greyhound Motors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TwKssMkwdo&feature=youtu.be

Same bloke was filming in Brixton last night.

e2a: he's got a few more clips from Croydon.

http://ceasefiremagazine.co.uk/new-in-ceasefire/live-blog-brixton-riots/


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG... That one in Waltham Abbey... even bigger.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> OMG... That one in Waltham Abbey... even bigger.



the sony place? its fucking massive.


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> the sony place? its fucking massive.



BBC reporting it as a Sainsbury's distribution centre.


----------



## unusual_solid (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah asda shit looks hell come visiting


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

oh right, some confusion. just seeing the footage on BBC now, fucking mental

sky getting some feed from croydon too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> BBC reporting it as a Sainsbury's distribution centre.



Are you sure you didn't mishear Sony Distribution Centre?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC saying Sainsburys, i heard it too.

Paul Lewis  from the guardian is reporting a sony dist centre fire in same area. two fires or confusion over the location?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you sure you didn't mishear Sony Distribution Centre?


BBC just said sainsburys distribution centre....

It's massive, just saw an overhead shot of it


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

[not the Sainsbury's distro centre... Sony]


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC now correcting, its the sony dist centre


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC just issued a correction.  It is a Sony distribution centre.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

Sony not Sainsburys, BBC have just clarified

ETA


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> BBC just said sainsburys distribution centre....
> 
> It's massive, just saw an overhead shot of it



They're wrong


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Croydon Guardian, 6th August 2011 

Croydon town centre feels safe




			
				Croydon Guardian said:
			
		

> More police officers on the beat and a series of crime-tackling measures are helping to make Croydon town centre feel safer.
> Initiatives funded and organised by Croydon BusinessImprovement District (Croydon BID), the company which represents and is funded by town centre businesses, have contributed to a dramatic fall in crime and helped to attract more visitors.
> 
> A survey by Keep Britain Tidy revealed 92 percent of daytime visitors felt safe in the town centre, an increase on last year.
> ...


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're wrong



West Londoner had it right over an hour before the BBC, with video

http://thewestlondoner.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/more-london-disturbances-tonight/

He's doing damn well for a guy in his bedroom, by all accounts.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Guy on sky saying other fires starting round London road and looting still continuing


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

This is *very* grim. 

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333636850851


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> This is *very* grim.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333636850851



Fucking scum. Check the swagger.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> This is *very* grim.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333636850851



my brother has seen people robbing looters violently for what they've nicked round clapham


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> West Londoner had it right over an hour before the BBC, with video



Yep, followed him since yesterday (except when I forgot the website temporarily and found again when you supplied it). Definitely been some of the most accurate information.


----------



## where to (Aug 9, 2011)

i reckon there may be a rogue pyromaniac at work with 1 or 2 of these fires. the sony one doesn't really fit with the rest of events for example.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2011)

where to said:


> i reckon there may be a rogue pyromaniac at work with 1 or 2 of these fires.



Let's face it, it's the rogue ones you really have to watch out for.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> mate of mine is walking from east croydon to wallington as west croydon shut and no buses.
> 
> keeps getting diverted by police and Duppas Hill shut so is struggling to get to Waddon - odd place to shut tbh



BBC have just said that the gunshot victim was found at Duppas Hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> BBC have just said that the gunshot victim was found at Duppas Hill.



West Londoner says "in a car".  Wonder if he was shot whilst in the car or whether he got in the car after he was shot


----------



## Shreddy (Aug 9, 2011)

TopCat said:


> That shop did sell awful furniture.


Spoken like a true anarchist. Fuck me...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG that poor man - Trevor Reeve is on R4 right now. 5 mins from the fire station, dialled 999 immediately, and nobody turned up for 15 mins because emergency services were so busy. By which time the fire was beyond control.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't really want to go out today, it's too depressing.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't really want to go out today, it's too depressing.


Understood, but life goes on, whether you want it to or not.

Sod this, turning off any news coverage, or I won't get through the day.  Can't afford to live in fear.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Understood, but life goes on, whether you want it to or not.
> Sod this, turning off any news coverage, or I won't get through the day. Can't afford to live in fear.



Don't know about living in fear, it's all over for now, all the little cunts are tucked up in bed.
I just don't want to see my town in this state. I was quite fond of the place for the most part, and it's where I am bringing my daughter up.

Aw man, I'm watching the news now, looks like I won't be buying any more comics from Forbidden planet.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

You could join one of the clean up groups AS. It'll be depressing in many ways but it will also help community wise.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> You could join one of the clean up groups AS. It'll be depressing in many ways but it will also help community wise.


I was just looking into that, I have my four year old daughter with me though.

http://wiki.crisiscommons.org/wiki/London_Riots


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> You could join one of the clean up groups AS. It'll be depressing in many ways but it will also help community wise.


Any information about this or will it just be a case of "show up and get on with it"?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

For the moment it just looks like turn up and get on with it.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

Atomic Suplex - check Twitter, I think there's a whole bunch of local clean-up stuff being organised through there.


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Just walked into work down past East Croydon and George street, no damage at all that I could see, then down the main drag towards West Croydon still no damage but as you approach West Croydon the smoke is still rising and the the whole street looks wrecked.

The Whitgift centre has had a hand-full of shops done over - mainly mobile phone shops, micro anvika and mens clothing stores, over at Centrale shopping centre the ground floor of House of fraser has been looted.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Atomic Suplex - check Twitter, I think there's a whole bunch of local clean-up stuff being organised through there.


Funny isn't it how people can be such arseholes and gather together and organize themselves to be so crewel, and yet at the same time other people can use the same technology to gather together and help clean it all up.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> Just walked into work down past East Croydon and George street, no damage at all that I could see, then down the main drag towards West Croydon still no damage but as you approach West Croydon the smoke is still rising and the the whole street looks wrecked.
> 
> The Whitgift centre has had a hand-full of shops done over - mainly mobile phone shops, micro anvika and mens clothing stores, over at Centrale shopping centre the ground floor of House of fraser has been looted.



Can you still access Whitgift Centre at all hours, or do they lock it up at night now? (When I lived in Croydon, it was the former).


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

The main entrances do have shutters but there are still ways in via car parks etc.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Funny isn't it how people can be such arseholes and gather together and organize themselves to be so crewel, and yet at the same time other people can use the same technology to gather together and help clean it all up.



I know what you mean - one of life's odd whatnots.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Don't know about living in fear, it's all over for now, all the little cunts are tucked up in bed.
> I just don't want to see my town in this state. I was quite fond of the place for the most part, and it's where I am bringing my daughter up.
> 
> Aw man, I'm watching the news now, looks like I won't be buying any more comics from Forbidden planet.


I know what you mean - I keep wanting to cry, or even actually crying, like now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2011)

carib1164 said:


> I'm here.. carry on then. What?? What you going to do hiding behind your screen you spineless twat. Your worthless threats mean absolutely nothing to me..


threat? threat? i made no threat.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> threat? threat? i made no threat.



S'alright - I believe matey-boy got the banhammer treatment from FridgeMagnet last night.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> threat? threat? i made no threat.


I believe s/he has been banned, although it is not easy to see that in the new regime.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Some clean up news.

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=267771373236311


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Work colleague just popped out for milk, was chatting to an officer who said they expect further trouble later today - the convo got interrupted by a passer by who had seen 3 kids with stolen gear, the officer caught them tooled up with garden shears and wearing clothing with the tags still on. They were no more than 12 years old!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Jesus, I don't want another night of this.
What will they fuck up next?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> <snip>tooled up with garden shears and wearing clothing with the tags still on. They were no more than 12 years old!


Silly little children trying to look hard


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm selfishly worried because now they looted out the west they may see fit to clean out the east tonight.


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Think my boss has lost the plot - he's driven to work in his vintage roller, already getting looks from undesirables in the car park where I was just having a smoke.


----------



## pk (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> Think my boss has lost the plot - he's driven to work in his vintage roller, already getting looks from undesirables in the car park where I was just having a smoke.



Insurance will pay out I hope. Probably deliberate. The roller is probably worth more on insurance paper than in Exchange and Mart.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Are there any plans to stop it all kicking off again today? Can't see much news.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm selfishly worried because now they looted out the west they may see fit to clean out the east tonight.



I kept waking last night every time I heard people noises and shop window shutters rattle - I live pretty much opposite a petrol station with a tesco attachment and I was concerned that the people out there might be stupid enough to start a fire there if they broke in.

East Croydon doesn't have much to offer for looting - bar a few shops near Cherry Orchard Road but Addiscombe has a few more that would be of interest to looters I think? That Hi-fi shop down near the end of Shirley Road?

I think if they try again and hit the more residential areas they might meet some resistance from residents?


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are there any plans to stop it all kicking off again today? Can't see much news.



Dunno but the police did seem very thinly spread last night and that was a fact not unnoticed by those on the street - I heard a few mention it.


----------



## claphamboy (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are there any plans to stop it all kicking off again today? Can't see much news.



Police numbers up from 6,000 to 16,000 for tonight, for starters.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> I think if they try again and hit the more residential areas they might meet some resistance from residents?



But how much can residents seriously do?  A couple of people (if that) per house versus an angry mob?


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

Me76 said:


> But how much can residents seriously do? A couple of people (if that) per house versus an angry mob?



Depends. If a street could get most people out and armed, it's unlikely they'd get overrun. The angry mob will go for easier targets. Not that I'm expecting this to happen on a wider scale, but the Turkish did it last night in Hackney. Beatings in the street. Grim stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> - I live pretty much opposite a petrol station with a tesco attachment


Not the one on the lower Addiscombe road?


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Stores in Whitgift centre are shutting down now!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Lots of sirens again now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Welsh police coming to Croydon to boost numbers.


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Whitgift is so empty, just a handful of shoppers around, footlocker, new look, phones for you all shut. Sirens going off down Welsley Road.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you reckon a trip to Waitrose is safe with a four year old or should I stay back just in case?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Aw it's all chopper crazy again.
It's part lunch so the scrotes are waking up again I suppose.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

The guy shot last night in Croydon has died.

So anyone know anything about who he was, and how or why he was shot?


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

The atmosphere is so weird, all the store owners are just hanging around outside their shops waiting for a signal to shut the stores from the Police apparently.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The guy shot last night in Croydon has died.



Just saw that. No more details.
Was he just one of the guys that kids were trying to rob cars from around sumner road?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> The atmosphere is so weird, all the store owners are just hanging around outside their shops waiting for a signal to shut the stores from the Police apparently.



Maybe I need to go to the co-op instead.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just saw that. No more details.
> Was he just one of the guys that kids were trying to rob cars from around sumner road?



according to a post earlier, he was shot in Duppas Hill area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just saw that. No more details.
> Was he just one of the guys that kids were trying to rob cars from around sumner road?



That's what I wondered.

Really hope this shit has stopped and London is quiet tonight


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> The atmosphere is so weird, all the store owners are just hanging around outside their shops waiting for a signal to shut the stores from the Police apparently.



What's the police presence like?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's what I wondered.
> 
> Really hope this shit has stopped and London is quiet tonight



Just from the choppers and sirens I can hear from my window it sounds like it's worse  than it was this time yesterday.
Literally nobody walking up and down my street today.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2011)

I can honestly say that last night was the single most depressing experience of my life.  There were things that went on in Croydon that nothing could ever excuse, and if that poor bloke is the only person who dies as the result of what went on then it will be a miracle.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC BREAKING NEWS

A 26-year-old man shot in a car in Croydon last night has died in hospital, Scotland Yard says.

edit: apols for the repost.  Minnie got there first


----------



## Tankus (Aug 9, 2011)

http://catchalooter.tumblr.com/  know anyone ...get involved


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's the police presence like?


Just a couple of young Specials keeping an eye out over the main Sainsburys Boots River Island area of the shopping centre... they look fucking scared.. bless em!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Where are these welshies?


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

going to lunch - have a look around


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

So anyway is it safe to go to waitrose?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> BBC BREAKING NEWS
> 
> A 26-year-old man shot in a car in Croydon last night has died in hospital, Scotland Yard says.
> 
> edit: apols for the repost. Minnie got there first



and proof that that photo is not a fake

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/aug/09/london-riots-photographer-dramatic


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

High street is busy,  lots of copters in the air.. Not many police around either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> High street is busy, lots of copters in the air.. Not many police around either.



Maybe having a nice long rest before duty later


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> High street is busy, lots of copters in the air.. Not many police around either.


Busy with norms or rioters?


----------



## paolo (Aug 9, 2011)

Senior Guardian reporter saying Police may use baton rounds tonight.

http://twitter.com/#!/VikramDodd


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

shutdown - cya later!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

twitter is saying there might be a few issues right now

but treat with caution

#croydon

http://twitter.com/#!/search/#croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> shutdown - cya later!


I you go past waitrose can you let me know if it's safe to pop in for some feta?


----------



## story (Aug 9, 2011)

Friend of mine in Croydon is choosing to get the fuck out. Says it's going off again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2011)

Rumors of disruption in Penge?


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I you go past waitrose can you let me know if it's safe to pop in for some feta?



If you're that worried and have to go out with your daughter why bother?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2011)

Geri's work office in croydon has just been evacuated.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> BBC BREAKING NEWS
> 
> A 26-year-old man shot in a car in Croydon last night has died in hospital, Scotland Yard says.
> 
> edit: apols for the repost. Minnie got there first


This just got a whole bucketload more fucked-up


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Whitgift has been evacuated... People going home...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> If you're that worried and have to go out with your daughter why bother?



Well I'm just asking. I have no idea what it's like out there and while I don't want to be a worrier I don't want to put my daughter in any danger either.
Looks like I'm off to the co-op then.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2011)

Uh oh


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC News just had an interview - of sorts - with two girls from Croydon who claimed that last night was a great laugh, that they participated in the riot and that it was the governments fault.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

FFS 

They've just spoken to two girls in Croydon (who have been drinking looted booze all night) and asking them about it.  The girls are saying they're doing it to show the police they can do what they want, because of Conservatives and because of rich people and because it's fun.

Reporter asked them if they thought it would kick off tonight and they said they hope so.

(Not sure if that report was from earlier as I heard mention of them drinking their looted bottle of wine at 9.30am)


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Croydon Today




			
				Croydon Today said:
			
		

> *1.15pm*: Whitgift Centre boss Andrew Bauer has just told us he is closing the centre for the rest of the day, while reporter Joanna Till says shops in North End are putting the shutters down, with suggestions a group of people is congregating at West Croydon.
> 
> 
> *1.25pm*: Reporter Gareth Davies has tweeted that Central Parade, in New Addington, is closing


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Twitter saying it's lockdown in central Croydon.
Sounds like the little scrotes have got a taste for it.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Whitgift on lockdown now

http://yfrog.com/kh3k3fjj


----------



## perplexis (Aug 9, 2011)

This is going to get proper messy. The popo aren't going to be nearly so hands-off tonight are they? Not now that our great leader is back onhome turf encouraging them.
It'll be all APCs and rubber bullets soon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Twitter saying it's lockdown in central Croydon.
> Sounds like the little scrotes have got a taste for it.



Course they have.  Did you see my post a couple up from yours?

Not only do they want to loot again, but half of them will probably be pissed.  This could be worrying as behaviour can change drastically when under the influence


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

perplexis said:


> This is going to get proper messy. The popo aren't going to be nearly so hands-off tonight are they? Not now that our great leader is back onhome turf encouraging them.
> It'll be all APCs and rubber bullets soon.



Well, they'll purportedly nearly treble the amounts of plod on the streets, so that might lessen the need for water cannons and baton rounds. Plus a lot of locals might be more on the alert now.


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Having a coffee now at east Croydon.. Police have made a few arrests already.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Hugh Orde, who knows a thing or two about water cannons and rubber bullets, was just on BBC NEWS saying they would be a waste of time in this type of demo. its too fluid. by the time a water cannon is in position, everyone will have fucked off is the gist of it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> Having a coffee now at east Croydon.. Police have made a few arrests already.


What's it like by the station? Is trouble brewing?


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

No.. Just commuters going home.. Now would be a good time to get some cheese.. Waitrose is still open.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

David Cameron is en route to London Road apparently. It will all be ok everybody.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> No.. Just commuters going home.. Now would be a good time to get some cheese.. Waitrose is still open.


OK cool.

My wife says Cameron has been down to the London Road.
Mixed feelings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> David Cameron is en route to London Road apparently. It will all be ok everybody.



ah that's ok then.  The youth of Croydon are all going to start behaving now, panic over


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah that's ok then. The youth of Croydon are all going to start behaving now, panic over


Aren't the kid congregating roughly around that area? They all have internets on their phones so will know he is coming. At least it will draw fire so that I can dash the other way to the cheese shop.
Reckon I will need some wine as well.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Purley Way Retail shut down now.

Sutton Councils twitter feed is reporting Beddington Lane road 'closed'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Aren't the kid congregating roughly around that area? They all have internets on their phones so will know he is coming. At least it will draw fire so that I can dash the other way to the cheese shop.
> Reckon I will need some wine as well.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

@ Atomic - did that deli next to the Butchers not last in Addiscombe? Might be less grief than Waitrose!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Purley Way Retail shut down now.
> 
> Sutton Councils twitter feed is reporting Beddington Lane road 'closed'



Beddington Lane is due to a road accident.

But I was at the Crystal Palace triangle about an hour ago having a sandwich and a coffee and the owner was told to close his shop. The Sainsburys was also closed and apparently a load of 'yooth' were gathering at Crystal Palace park.

Not sure how kosher it is but I have just been told that the Sainsburys at Selhurst Park has been attacked so its possible it all kicking off again.


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Gathering at South Norwood according to a friend... Probably be an hour or two before they get here if they're coming..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> @ Atomic - did that deli next to the Butchers not last in Addiscombe? Might be less grief than Waitrose!


Actually I am hearing on twitter that Addiscombe is shutting down and there is trouble brewing there too.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually I am hearing on twitter that Addiscombe is shutting down and there is trouble brewing there too.


i do wonder how much is people - not unreasonably - panicking and how much is for real - particularly outside of main centres.

still, i think you are fucked on the cheese front.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 9, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Beddington Lane is due to a road accident.
> 
> But I was at the Crystal Palace triangle about an hour ago having a sandwich and a coffee and the owner was told to close his shop. The Sainsburys was also closed and apparently a load of 'yooth' were gathering at Crystal Palace park.
> 
> Not sure how kosher it is but I have just been told that the Sainsburys at Selhurst Park has been attacked so its possible it all kicking off again.


Arghhh, fuck not The Palace as well...


----------



## Kerensky (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't see the Crystal Palace Overground festival going ahead if this continues.

Was looking fwd to seeing The Brew in the Gipsy Hill Tavern....


----------



## perplexis (Aug 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Well, they'll purportedly nearly treble the amounts of plod on the streets, so that might lessen the need for water cannons and baton rounds. Plus a lot of locals might be more on the alert now.


I reckon that the same number or more of people will be out trying their chance at some looting. Extra cops is just increasing the potential for ultraviolence- their deterrent effect has been shown to be pretty-much nil last night. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

perplexis said:


> I reckon that the same number or more of people will be out trying their chance at some looting. Extra cops is just increasing the potential for ultraviolence- their deterrent effect has been shown to be pretty-much nil last night. I hope I'm wrong though.



The signals are that the cops will be cracking down much harder as of today. What effect that might remains of course to be seen.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

From the BBC



> 1434:
> 
> A bit more on the Met's confirmation that plastic bullets, or baton rounds to give them their proper name, will be made available to officers. They have been used before in Britain although it is not thought this was in a public order situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The signals are that the cops will be cracking down much harder as of today. What effect that might remains of course to be seen.


How are they going to do that then if the riots tonight are over an even wider area?


----------



## perplexis (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> From the BBC


Well, I'm just praying that nobody gets merked by a baton round, because then this thing'll never stop.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck knows is the answer to that TC. One thing i do know, is that if plod use baton rounds, people will be killed.

Wouldn't CS be a safer & move effective method of control & dispersion? I'm sure it would!


----------



## past caring (Aug 9, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Geri's work office in croydon has just been evacuated.



She up here working? If there's any problem let me know - she can stay with us/can go meet her if need be.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck knows is the answer to that TC. One thing i do know, is that if plod use baton rounds, people will be killed.
> 
> Wouldn't CS be a safer & move effective method of control & dispersion? I'm sure it would!



CS is - at least in terms of the handheld version - a very bad thing to use for crowd control, especially when most people are masked and hooded up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2011)

agricola said:


> CS is - at least in terms of the handheld version - a very bad thing to use for crowd control, especially when most people are masked and hooded up.



RCG fired! Hand held lol


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2011)

past caring said:


> She up here working? If there's any problem let me know - she can stay with us/can go meet her if need be.


Cheers pc, meant the office her company has there though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2011)

Blackberry hacked lol

http://blogs.blackberry.com/


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck knows is the answer to that TC. One thing i do know, is that if plod use baton rounds, people will be killed.
> 
> Wouldn't CS be a safer & move effective method of control & dispersion? I'm sure it would!


The likelyhood that someone would be killed with a baton round exists certainly but I would hazard the guess that this risk is less than that of someone dying in a building fire or other public disorder related incident if things carry on as they are.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)

Not exactly intimidating...


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> The likelyhood that someone would be killed with a baton round exists certainly but I would hazard the guess that this risk is less than that of someone dying in a building fire or other public disorder related incident if things carry on as they are.


Nah if they use baton rounds then setting buildings on fire will be the new norm.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2011)

mack said:


> Gathering at South Norwood according to a friend... Probably be an hour or two before they get here if they're coming..



Shit. I thought we'd be free from all this in Norwood. The kids might live here, but there's not much to smash up.


----------



## Wraith37 (Aug 9, 2011)

Weird atmosphere around Norbury end of London Road, shopkeepers spooked and some closing early.  Round here, there has been a lot of heavy-handed policing - and open drug dealing - but the shops are mostly bargain-basement and not prime looting targets.  The sirens last night were something else though.

My gut feeling is that tonight will either be pretty quiet - or very nasty.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2011)

> The likelyhood that someone would be killed with a baton round exists certainly but I would hazard the guess that this risk is less than that of someone dying in a building fire or other public disorder related incident if things carry on as they are.


Totally agree, 100%. But we have to ask the question; how many plod are actually trained for RCG use in riot situations when daylight falls? Not many i'd wager, seeing as they've never been used here.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 9, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Nah if they use baton rounds then setting buildings on fire will be the new norm.


From what I'm seeing over here it seems to be the "norm" already.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> From what I'm seeing over here it seems to be the "norm" already.


Don't get silly now. Maybe 1 building set alight for every 100 looted at the moment? Do you want to see that ratio change?


----------



## rover07 (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They've just spoken to two girls in Croydon (who have been drinking looted booze all night) and asking them about it.  The girls are saying they're doing it to show the police they can do what they want, because of Conservatives and because of rich people and because it's fun.
> 
> Reporter asked them if they thought it would kick off tonight and they said they hope so.
> 
> (Not sure if that report was from earlier as I heard mention of them drinking their looted bottle of wine at 9.30am)



Good explanation of the riots. 

(where are the smileys now?)


----------



## pk (Aug 9, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Don't get silly now. Maybe 1 building set alight for every 100 looted at the moment? Do you want to see that ratio change?



They'll be burning shops to get rid of fingerprints & DNA regardless.

The baton rounds from cops are the least of the looters worries, there are enough people willing to protect shops and properties and they'll have no problem using whatever weapons they can to inflict damage on the rampaging yoots. Lots of very angry people in Croydon looking to exact revenge.

Tonight might well be a very bloody battle indeed. And I know which side I'm on, and it's not the cunts attacking fire and ambulance crews.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Not exactly intimidating...


that picture is fucking funny
and tragic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

My street is not the busiest in the world but I have only seen two people on it all day.
Man reading water meters and a woman laughing.
Both somehow gave me the willies.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Wife is home and my daughter has fallen asleep, so just had a walk about to the co-op at the top of cherry orchard road / addiscombe road. Everything is closed even in this little quiet area. I kind of understand the Tesco garage being closed. People like to hit that at the best of times.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2011)

Anymore news on South Norwood, anyone? My Mrs is on her way home after her office closed early.. a little anxious that she gets home safe.


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2011)

its absolutely fine in central brixton so im assumin the same elsewhere? no sirens for ages.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Boris on his way to Croydon apparently


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

29 people rehoused last night according to Gavin Barwell MP's Twitter. Assume that means by croydon council

eta - and buses terminating outside of New Addington apparently


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Don't get silly now. Maybe 1 building set alight for every 100 looted at the moment? Do you want to see that ratio change?




Was more like 1 fire to every 25 looted in west croydon from what I saw.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Boris on his way to Croydon apparently


Please somebody gag him before he even starts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Police siren noise picking up, no helicopters. Croydon Guardian site is down and twitter has not really been updating on a croydon search for a couple of hours.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 9, 2011)

South Norwood quiet as a mouse, apparently.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I got sent home from work even earlier today than yesterday. Partly, I suspect, because I am so knackered that I am not doing anything useful. Everything seems quiet round here, but I am staying at home now, and will manage with whatever food I have got in already. Not going shopping!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I got sent home from work even earlier today than yesterday. Partly, I suspect, because I am so knackered that I am not doing anything useful. Everything seems quiet round here, but I am staying at home now, and will manage with whatever food I have got in already. Not going shopping!


No point anyway, nothings open anywhere.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No point anyway, nothings open anywhere.


What, not even your local co-op?  I might have to go to the corner shop at least to get milk for my breakfast!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> What, not even your local co-op? I might have to go to the corner shop at least to get milk for my breakfast!


Nope, that closed at about 3.30


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh gosh. I really am going to the corner shop for some milk! I might be under siege here....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Did boris johnson really say "I want everyone to remember the Royal Wedding" while giving an interview in Croydon?
If so, this guy is sooooo out of touch it's a joke. Someone said he thought he was still in Clapham or something too.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 9, 2011)

walthastow market, the stalls that did open  , sainsburys , Wilkinson's and all the mobile shops started closing around 1.30 today ,been fairly quiet since then ...last night was manic ...most of the jeweller's have been done ...fights over what was taken , police weren't staying ,but coming back and fore every time a shop alarm went off , more police tonight ... permanently with a bit of luck


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2011)

The corner shop, which is open every day until 9, is closed and shuttered.  People really are expecting trouble!


----------



## Tankus (Aug 9, 2011)

piccies from the market


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

That's not Croydon is it?


----------



## Tankus (Aug 9, 2011)

nope ..thats why I said it was walthamstow market in the thread above .....somebody mentioned shop closures


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> The corner shop, which is open every day until 9, is closed and shuttered. People really are expecting trouble!



I guess the people that don't keep their fridges stocked or always eat out / takeaway are going to be a bit fucked tonight.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 9, 2011)

if the pound shops  are closing ..,then you just know there are going to be problems


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

All the shops are closed.


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)

Seems to be a lot more police sirens going now, copters still in the air (probably news).


----------



## mack (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

they must be expecting it round Croydon if those are in the area


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

any sightings of the Heddlu in Croydon?


----------



## cybertect (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan U said:


> any sightings of the Heddlu in Croydon?



The photographer who took the pic of the woman leaping from that building on Church Street said he saw them shortly after


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)

Back to Croydon; 40 TSG plotted up at Lloyd park Tram stop. Just trying to relax and catch some z'z before they go out.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 9, 2011)

I had to walk for miles to buy some white wine.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Sohda was the only place I saw open by 3.30
I don't know how long that lasted.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150273738931806

many polices :/

heading to purley way maybe? or just mooching about?


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2011)

*Thread title updated for accuracy


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 9, 2011)

Strolled through Croydon from Reeves Corner up Church St an hour or so ago and the atmosphere was eerie to say the least. Quite a few gawkers but no sign of any trouble though, more a weird kinda shared sense of shock - I can't remember ever seeing the town centre so quiet on a weekday. My worry is that the opportunists have paved the way for more organised criminals to swoop down in their motors and do some wholesale looting but hopefully the police will have anticipated this.

I walked home in the early evening sunshine and briefly forgot how sick and unhappy I was for a moment or two, but then remembered this clip of that poor kid being robbed and the sickness came right back again.



paolo999 said:


> This is *very* grim.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150333636850851


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150273738931806
> 
> many polices :/
> 
> heading to purley way maybe? or just mooching about?



That looks like a very deliberate show of strength to me. Driving through the middle of Croydon letting people know the sort of resources that they have deployed tonight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds pretty quiet where I am today, no helicopters or sirens, no flames.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> That looks like a very deliberate show of strength to me. Driving through the middle of Croydon letting people know the sort of resources that they have deployed tonight.



and given the estate its headed down too as well, definitely.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

New Addintgon is not looking good - large crowd of people, obviously drinking and a metric fucktonne of cops.

Three Thames Valley vans and three Devon and Cornwall ones went past me on my way back from there just a few minutes ago - then the blue and yellow helicopter seemed to be heading that way.

There seems to be people suggesting they are there to 'protect' their manor. Not sure how true that would be but saw some very odd vigilante style comment on twitter today.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> There seems to be people suggesting they are there to 'protect' their manor. Not sure how true that would be but saw some very odd vigilante style comment on twitter today.



I have heard of some unholy alliance of mainly Millwall, Palace and Charlton fans supposedly plotted up in Eltham pubs looking to do the same thing but today seems to be more about bullshit than actual reality so I am treating it with a large pinch of salt.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> I have heard of some unholy alliance of mainly Millwall, Palace and Charlton fans supposedly plotted up in Eltham pubs looking to do the same thing but today seems to be more about bullshit than actual reality so I am treating it with a large pinch of salt.



I've seen pics of a large Millwall mob outside a pub on facebook.


----------



## ibilly99 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## El Sueno (Aug 9, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> I have heard of some unholy alliance of mainly Millwall, Palace and Charlton fans supposedly plotted up in Eltham pubs looking to do the same thing but today seems to be more about bullshit than actual reality so I am treating it with a large pinch of salt.



That's an interesting rumour; old school football villains getting together to stamp out the new common enemy, 'these new school looting cunts'. Suddenly it's the football cunts to the rescue with their violent blinkered local pride coming to the good.


----------



## littlefro (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone know what's happening in Tooting. I have friends there and they think the troubles have started.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

Millwall fans singing "no one loots us" apparently! 
first time the cunts have made me laugh


----------



## Dan U (Aug 9, 2011)

sikhs out defending in Southall too


----------



## magneze (Aug 9, 2011)

littlefro said:


> Anyone know what's happening in Tooting. I have friends there and they think the troubles have started.


Why do they think this? Any more details? Too many bullshit merchants about atm.


----------



## littlefro (Aug 9, 2011)

magneze said:


> Why do they think this? Any more details? Too many bullshit merchants about atm.


Exactly why I'm asking, all the false alarms around.


----------



## magneze (Aug 9, 2011)

littlefro said:


> Exactly why I'm asking, all the false alarms around.


Why do your friends think the trouble has started? What makes them think that?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 9, 2011)

littlefro said:


> Exactly why I'm asking, all the false alarms around.



It certainly seems that way although the rumours about groups forming up to 'defend' certain areas does seem to have a validity (which I had written off as total bullshit )  which for me suggests that if we do get the sort of mobs out and about again that we saw last night then the conditions might exist for a 'perfect storm' maybe towards the later end of the week. Throw in perhaps an EDL presence as well and this whole thing has the possibility of maybe even going further up the scale of disorder.

Although it also has the same chance of just evaporating into pure bullshit and hype.

I guess you pay your money and makes you choice.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm quite interested in this whole protection aspect - in some ways I think its really good - on my own I'd have no hope of keeping hoards of looting rioters away from my local area but with all my neighbours maybe simply our presence would deter them from coming near.

Maybe wishful thinking, however I can't help feeling a little sceptical about how its actually happening now and if there are maybe underlying reasons that are a little less community led?


----------



## pk (Aug 9, 2011)

If it stops the scrotes, and sends a clear message that they will get a good battering if they try it again - it's all good.


----------



## madamv (Aug 9, 2011)

Just occured to me that no one on telly has really mentioned the man who died from being shot in Croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 10, 2011)

madamv said:


> Just occured to me that no one on telly has really mentioned the man who died from being shot in Croydon


I heard it on the news every time the riots have been on.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 10, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I heard it on the news every time the riots have been on.


It has been mentioned but they haven't really explained the circumstances or who he was. All I remember hearing was that he was in a car on Duppas Hill.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 10, 2011)

they are now reporting that the man was with some friends and was from outside Croydon and engaged in looting. they got in to a disagreement with some other looters and a car chase ensued which ended with this guy getting shot at Duppas Hill. the friends he was with seemed to have stayed at the scene and then got nicked for theft etc.

usual police sources caveat applies but its not an unreasonable scenario tbh


----------



## TopCat (Aug 10, 2011)

14,000 plod on the streets and the people take a night off.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheers Dan


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 10, 2011)

Leafster said:


> It has been mentioned but they haven't really explained the circumstances or who he was. All I remember hearing was that he was in a car on Duppas Hill.



Well I guess they are looking into it. Father of 4 shot on duppas hill, it's thought there was some sort of argument that sparked it.
I have no idea how much they have to go on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds a bit noisy again.


----------



## mack (Aug 10, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sounds a bit noisy again.


Aye helicopters circling overhead in the centre of town again, could be anything though.. traffic accident etc.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 10, 2011)

Just tried to go to Tesco Express on White Horse Lane on my way home from the station. It's boarded up. I guess it was smashed on Monday night.

(Managed to get milk elsewhere, though, so have avoided having to use my long life reserves! Just in case anyone was worried for me  )


----------



## mack (Aug 10, 2011)

There was loads of police around at lunchtime today, but on the way home I counted 6, and 4 of those were at East Croydon.  

Tomorrow the Whitgift is closing at 6 because of fears of trouble around late night shopping.


----------



## pk (Aug 10, 2011)

Dan U said:


> they are now reporting that the man was with some friends and was from outside Croydon and engaged in looting. they got in to a disagreement with some other looters and a car chase ensued which ended with this guy getting shot at Duppas Hill. the friends he was with seemed to have stayed at the scene and then got nicked for theft etc.
> 
> usual police sources caveat applies but its not an unreasonable scenario tbh



Operation Trident are in charge of the investigation - so it's inter-gang related stuff.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 10, 2011)

Dan U said:


> they are now reporting that the man was with some friends and was from outside Croydon and engaged in looting. they got in to a disagreement with some other looters and a car chase ensued which ended with this guy getting shot at Duppas Hill. the friends he was with seemed to have stayed at the scene and then got nicked for theft etc.
> 
> usual police sources caveat applies but its not an unreasonable scenario tbh



BBC update: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> *2151: *Scotland Yard has named the 26-year-old man who died after being found shot in a car during riots in Croydon as Trevor Ellis, of Brixton Hill.


----------



## cathyh (Aug 11, 2011)

Kerensky said:


> Can't see the Crystal Palace Overground festival going ahead if this continues.
> 
> Was looking fwd to seeing The Brew in the Gipsy Hill Tavern....



this event is still going ahead and the programme is getting bigger and more exciting as the days go on... kicks off tonight in the Westow House and carries on till early morning sunday. Crystal Palace is ready to party and to show that our community is ready to come together to enjoy south london

come up and join in the fun.....

see our website: http://crystalpalacefestival.org/

join us ioin facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Crystal-Palace-Overground-Festival/165267943533497
and twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#SE19festival

cathy​


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2011)

cathyh said:


> this event is still going ahead and the programme is getting bigger and more exciting as the days go on... kicks off tonight in the Westow House and carries on till early morning sunday. Crystal Palace is ready to party and to show that our community is ready to come together to enjoy south london<snip>​


​
Very glad to hear it


----------



## southside (Aug 11, 2011)

I doubt anything else will happen now the government have done a bit of flexing.  It was a bit of a pants filler mind but there's no point winding yourselves up.  For me anyway it's time to say fuck it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2011)

As a musician who lives in Croydon I just got an email which said. . . .



> *Rockbottom shop looted*
> You may not know that Rockbottom in West Croydon suffered in the recent criminal looting and was cleaned out. Please consider making some music purchases there.



Wasn't it completely burned down? I went past the other day and it was a shell. Was I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## mack (Aug 18, 2011)

Got a bomb scare going on now!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 18, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just tried to go to Tesco Express on White Horse Lane on my way home from the station. It's boarded up. I guess it was smashed on Monday night.
> 
> (Managed to get milk elsewhere, though, so have avoided having to use my long life reserves! Just in case anyone was worried for me  )


Surely that's exactly what long life reserves are for!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Surely that's exactly what long life reserves are for!


Yeah, but long life milk is not very nice, really, so I only use it for emergency


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2011)

pk said:


> Operation Trident are in charge of the investigation - so it's inter-gang related stuff.


Not nescesarily. _Operation Trident investigating_ means nothing more than them believing it's 'Black on Black' crime. It does not mean it's _gang_ related at all. Unless you imagine all Black people involved are in gangs?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2011)

He was a schoolfriend of my daughter. He was not looting, he'd gone up to Croydon much earlier with friends. A gang of nine men were trying to steal the car Trevor was in apparently . pk was always full of racist assumptions like that, but anyway, he's permabanned now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Not nescesarily. _Operation Trident investigating_ means nothing more than them believing it's 'Black on Black' crime. It does not mean it's _gang_ related at all. Unless you imagine all Black people involved are in gangs?


Glad to see not everyone is chatting shit about someone they didn't know.


----------

